# Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...



## fischbär (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich beobachte im Moment einige seltsame Dinge mit dem Echolot. Ich angle in der Elbe bei Magdeburg, im Moment ist Hochwasser.
Im Strom selbst sehe ich am einigen Stellen sehr kleine aber zusammenhängende Echos (erstes Bild). Sie sind wahllos über alle Tiefen verteilt und sind nicht in Schwärmen aber sehr zahlreich.
An meiner Hausstelle an einem alten Seitenarm sehe ich zudem immer richtig fette Echos in ca. 60 cm Tiefe. (2. Bild).
Es gibt an der Stelle auch Brassen.
Das verrückte ist aber, dass weder die kleinen Echos auf irgendwas beißen (Wobbler, Gummi, Fischfetzen) noch die dicken Echos. Absolut null Bisse zur Zeit.
Zum Vergleich zwei Bilder aus einem Altarm wo keine Fische sind und auch nix beißt sowie ein Schwarm Fische in einem kleinen Kolk, und sonst freies Wasser.
Die Echos müssen also irgendwas sein, Fische, Treibgut etc.
Was meint ihr und was könnte man probieren?


----------



## pike-81 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Moinsen!
Erstmal würde ich die Fischanzeige abstellen. 
Die irritiert nur und ist unzuverlässig. 
Dann mal die Einstellungen variieren. 
Die Bilder sind ja alle in sehr flachen Bereichen aufgenommen. 
Hier sind Echos natürlich besonders stark. 
Muß nicht immer alles Fisch sein. 
Und nicht jeder Fisch ist dann auch ein Räuber oder Zielfisch. 
Und von denen, auf die es doch zutrifft, beißt auch nicht jeder. 
Von daher sollte man ein Echolot nicht überschätzen. 
Ich benutze es, um ganz allgemein Bereiche im Gewässer zu finden, in denen vermehrt Aktivität herrscht. 
Gerade Raubfische haben aber oft ein kleines Zeitfenster, in dem sie aktiv sind. 
Das heißt nicht nur den Ort finden, sondern auch in der Beißphase (Dämmerung) den Köder anbieten. 
Petri


----------



## -Lukas- (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es schwierig, mit dem Echolot speziell im Strom vom Ufer aus Fische zu finden.

Hierbei gibt es mehrere Probleme: Du fischt da in so geringen Tiefen, der kleine Geberwinkel erfasst einen wirklich kleinen Bereich, damit Fische zu finden dürfte recht schwierig sein.

Zum anderen hast du durch Strömungen und Verwirblungen immer Störungen auf dem Echolot. Luft(-bläschen) hat (haben) eine andere Dichte als Wasser, das wird daher vom Echolot erfasst und dargestellt.


Meiner Meinung nach ist es in deinem Fall nicht sinnvoll, Fische mit dem Echolot zu suchen. Suche dir Kanten und Löcher bzw. achte auf die Strömung und befische diese, ohne auf vermeintliche Fische etc. zu gucken. Wenn du vielleicht einen größeren Schwarm Brutfisch ausfindig machst, lohnt es sich evtl., aber Einzelfische mit dem Gerät in der Elbe dürfte schwierig sein.

Mal als kleine Info, ich befische die Elbe ebenfalls, aber vom Boot und habe recht gute Technik an Bord. Selbst damit ist die Fischerkennung große Übungssache.


----------



## fischbär (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Hallo

vielen dank für eure hilfreichen antworten! Meint ihr die kleinen Echos sind eher Luftblasen? Das müssten aber große Blasen sein. Mein Problem ist ja nicht, dass ich keine Fische finde, sondern eher zu viele Echos habe...


----------



## fischaBVB (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Hallo!
Ich klinke mich hier kurz mal ein, da ich Fragen zu Deinen Deeper- Aufnahmen habe. Die Doppel/ Dreifach- Echos, spricht das für harten Untergrund?? Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen den Deeper gekauft, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn auszuprobieren.

Danke!


----------



## Eitsch (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Darf ich fragen was 0.6, 0.7, 1.1 und so weiter über den Fisch Symbolen bedeutet?


----------



## c032851 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Bedeutet die Tiefe der "Fische" in Metern...

Gruß Mac


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Mir scheint es auch schwierig, da irgendwas weiterführendes ableiten zu wollen, schon gar nicht in der Tiefe. Knapp unter dem Geber wird zwangsläufig eine Mücke zum Elefanten. Im Herbst kann auch Laubtrieb schon die Anzeige irritieren... Bild 1 zeigt m.E. nüscht Spannendes an, in Bild 2 könnten einzelne Fischsicheln sein oder kleinere Schwärmchen. Die Fischanzeige ist hier definitiv irreführend. Bild 3 könnte auch einen Kleinfischschwarm anzeigen oder auch einfach Kraut / Dreck im Wasser. Fisch scheint - wie gesagt am Ehesten auf Bild 2 vorhanden zu sein. Was das ist und wie groß lässt sich nicht erschließen...


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Also ich würde erst einmal sagen, das es schwierig ist mit einem Deeper in der Elbe als Strom wirklich Fisch zuverlässig anzeigen zu lassen.
Dazu ist das Gerät nicht hergestellt und einfach nicht tauglich.

In der Tiefe von 1,7m halte ich es für alles, nur nicht Fisch. Von Störungen bis Strömungveränderung sowie einfach schlieren vom Bewegen des Bootes.
Es sollte bedacht werden, dass das Echolot so schnell Signale verarbeiten muss wie die Fahrt auch der Ping des Sweeper, so denke ich kommt da nicht mit. Die Tiefenanzeige wird ja fast stimmen.
Schaut euch das Video hier im Board vom Schlageter an, da wird das besser erklärt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309917

Selbst auf meinem Raymarine Dragonfly 6 ist es nicht immer genau.
Aber besser....


----------



## fischbär (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! Das ist wirklich nett. Ja, die kleinen Echos in Bild 1 sind wahrscheinlich keine Fische. Vielleicht ist es ja Laub. Aber es ist schon sehr regelmäßig...

An der Stelle von Bild 2, mit den dicken Oberflächenechos, sind zur Zeit voll viele Fische. Ich habe da gestern und heute geangelt. Man sieht sie an der Oberfläche, aber was es ist, sieht man nicht. Also vermutlich relativ kleine Fische.
Gestern hat auch einer nen Wurm von der Stippe geklaut. Das war aber in einer Stunde mit 2 Posen-Ruten in 60 cm Tiefe dann auch schon alles.



fischaBVB schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich klinke mich hier kurz mal ein, da ich Fragen zu Deinen Deeper- Aufnahmen habe. Die Doppel/ Dreifach- Echos, spricht das für harten Untergrund??



Keine Ahnung wie man das beim Deeper sieht. Wirkt irgendwie alles gleich. Bild 1 hat den härtesten Grund (Steinpackung, Kiesgrund). Alle anderen haben schlammige Grundbeschaffenheiten.
Bild 3 ist übrigens aus eine kleinen See! Das ist nicht die Elbe.

Eine Hinweis noch: die Echos beim Deeper sind immer unterbrochen, da das Ding auf den Wellen schaukelt. Das bedeutet, dass man einen größeren Kegel abdeckt als der Sender eigentlich kann, aber auch Echos nur als vertikale Streifenmuster sieht. Besonders am Grund kann man das in den Bildern sehen, wie der Geber taumelt.


----------



## fischbär (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Mal so um die Sache zusammenzufassen: Die kleinen Echos lassen sich auch am Tag nicht auf Maden fangen. Sind also vermutlich wirklich Störungen.
Bei den dicken oberflächlichen Echos handelt es sich vermutlich um Brassen. Jedenfalls habe ich da jetzt mehrmals gesehen und gefangen...


----------



## fischbär (15. April 2016)

*AW: Fische die nicht beißen. Deeper...*

Nach langer Zeit jetzt mal ein Update: ich habe mittlerweile ein Lowrence Hook 4 am Boot und bin der Sache mit den Geisterfischen mal nachgegangen. Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf die kleineren. Die größeren sind wahrscheinlich wirklich Brassen. Man sieht die Echos genauso auch auf dem "richtigen" Fischfinder. Sie sind über die ganze Strombreite ähnlich verteilt, außer in manchen ruhigen Abschnitten. Das schließt schon mal aus, dass es Fische sind. Die waren bei 6 Grad Wassertemperatur mitten in der Elbe bei 7 km/h Strömung...
Aber was ist es? Gestern habe ich mal eine Weile an einer Strudelstelle geangelt, wo es sehr viele dieser Störungen gab. Und wisst Ihr was nach 10 min an der Schnur hing? Pfundweise Gras. Ich gehe deshalb mal davon aus, dass es sich wirklich um tribendes Pflanzenmaterial handelt. Das erklärt auch, wieso man weniger in den ruhigen Bereichen hat. Im See fehlen sie jedenfalls völlig. Anbei ein Bild, wie die Sachen beim Hook aussehen.


----------

